# Need music ideas for a video



## horowitzfan26 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm looking for help on trying to find a piece of music suitable for a video I'm putting together for work. My boss has a piece that he really likes but unfortunately the artist won't let him use it publicly. The piece we want to use is relatively simple, just a solo violin with a bit of percussion in the background. Then it builds from there and the full orchestra comes in. It's got a celtic gigue feel to it. I'm here to try and get some suggestions for music that sounds similar to this because even as a classical music lover, I'm drawing a blank. So, does anyone know a piece that:

- contains solo violin and a drum in the background?
- has a dance/gigue feel to it?

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you so much.


----------

